# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Marlin Laser mode?

## rfresh737

I'm using a LaserBot/MegaPi laser machine. Does the Marlin firmware have a 'laser mode' or g-code word that doesn’t stop the laser head when we switch the beam on and off during movement?

Thanks...

Ralph

----------


## rfresh737

> This is the first time that I’m coming to this website and I don’t know how to clarify my doubts regarding the topics that are sharing here. What is all about this marlin laser?


Admin: ban this spammer!!

----------

